# 324 Puritan Theology @ PRTS



## jawyman (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought I would share with you all the class I start on Monday. I am also including the course description and a photo of the required reading.

An in-depth examination of some major themes of Puritan theology, including the Puritan view of Scripture, meditation, election, predestinarian grace, spiritual adoption, assurance of faith, sanctification, conscience and casuistry, church and worship,
evangelism, and eschatology. Concluding lectures address the Puritan lifestyle that resulted from Puritan theology.







I love me some light easy reading.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 9, 2010)

If that's the reading for that one course, then you sir, have your work cut out for you.

A fine course to test your mettle.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Wayne said:


> If that's the reading for that one course, then you sir, have your work cut out for you.
> 
> A fine course to test your mettle.


 
This is kind of reading is very usual at PRTS.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 9, 2010)

You make me jealous!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeff, it is a very good class; especially if you like historical theology. When I took the class Dr. Beeke was working on Meet the Puritans, and we were all given an advanced Kinkos-esque copy of it. He also spent a lot of time on the doctrine of adoption and said that 'someday' he hoped to write a book on the Puritans and Spiritual Adoption. 

Very good class. 

He also taught it at Grand Rapids Seminary with a bunch of emergent pastors and mega church leaders taking the class. They were SO SURPRISED at the Puritans focus on mercy ministry and bringing the fulness of Christ to all areas of life. It was a pleasure to see the evangelical leaders of GR learning about the Puritans. 

Have fun and happy reading.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeff, can't you find a real ATS accredited seminary where you could take the class with a more "balanced" set of books?

"A Scarlet Letter" - Hawthorne
"The New England Mind" - P. Miller
A marxist interpretation of the English civil war
A womynist critique of Puritan Calvinism


Seriously, Beeke, and THAT set of books . . . WOW! What a great class! I'm jealous.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread is provoking too much covetousness. 

I wish I could be sitting in the classroom with you. May God bless you in your studies therein!

AMR


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

You is gonas be shmarts! Ifen you reedz alls that! Enjoy it in Christ Jesus Holy Name.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 12, 2010)

How's the class going Jeff? Let us know what you are learning!


----------



## Andres (Jan 12, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> How's the class going Jeff? Let us know what you are learning!


 
He doesn't have time to stop by here and talk to us. The man is reading.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2010)

That pile of books is awesome. I think I have all but one. Excellent material!


----------

